# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  blogspot

## acoul

Αγνοούσα την ύπαρξη αυτού Πάμε για μια επανενεργοποίηση;

----------


## dti

Επιβάλλεται! 
Είτε αυτό, είτε το αυθεντικό λ-άμδα που είχε φτιάξει ο mew...

----------

